# Leap Day giveaway! Win one of 10 Gelaskins $50 gift certificates!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Gelaskins has recently added a matte finish for their e-reader skins... and they're offering a generous giveaway of $50 gift certificates to ten KindleBoards members!

To enter:
- Reply to this post, with an answer to this question: *Leap Day is coming up this February 29th; if you could do anything, what would you do with your extra day?* 
- And in your post, tell us *which Gelaskins skin you'd want to get with your gift certificate!* (Here's a link to Gelaskins.)

From your responses, we'll randomly draw ten winners: 3 on February 29th, 3 on March 1st, and 4 on March 2nd. Each winner will receive a $50 gift certificate, which can be used for any Gelaskins e-reader product, including the design-your-own skins.

Thanks to our sponsor! With Gelaskins, you can express your individual style and customize your digital devices with interchangeable, protective art prints that go anywhere. They've also made it possible for you to be the artist and design your own. Make something one-of-a-kind, just like you!

Start date: Feb 24
Drawing dates: 
Feb 29
Mar 1
Mar 2


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Hmm... What to do with my Leap Day? I think I'll spend it being lazy, because it's a not a real day so it doesn't count  

And if I won the gift certificate? Hmm.. I like a lot of the skins, so it's hard to choose. My favorites are probably MOD and The Arrival. But I wouldn't mind designing my own, either.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

What would I do on Leap Day? - Well, read of course and spend every waking moment with my son, because he's graduating high school soon & he will be venturing out to start his life.

Which Gel Skin would I choose? Now that's the difficult question! For my Kindle 3G I would choose either the Keep Calm (in honor of family in London) or the Flora and Fauna (in fact, I think I'm going to get that as a gift for my best buddy who recently got a Kindle but neglected to get a skin or cover! The shock!  )

My fingers are crossed to win!!!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

Well leap day I would spend with my family because right now I work two jobs and never get to see them and I do miss them a lot.

Which skin would I get? Well I already have one that I love but if I had to get another one it would be:

http://www.gelaskins.com/store/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_Keyboard/The_Enamored_Owl

The Enamored Owl


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I will be totally selfish and say I'd spend the day in bed. Just me, my Kindle, my Kindle Fire and my Touchpad. Well and my iPhone. I have all these cool toys and not enough time to play with them. So yeah, I'd leave just for food and bathroom breaks!

And as for what I'd pick if I won, it is easy for me - I have loved this design ever since my first visit to Gelaskins! http://www.gelaskins.com/store/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_Fire/Guitar_In_Sea_Major

Such a great giveaway, thank you and good luck to everyone!


----------



## timtam (Feb 25, 2012)

I would spend the extra day playing with my 7-month-old daughter because I haven't got enough time to do so.
The skin I want to use on my Kindle 4 is the MC Escher Drawing Hands http://www.gelaskins.com/store/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_4/Drawing_Hands.


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

Spend it in Waterfront Park in Charleston, SC with my Kindle in one hand and a Manhatten in the other.


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

Seems, since retirement, that all my days with some exceptions, are mine.  But the extra day, I would spend on my couch, reading my Kindle!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## tarapaije (Mar 7, 2010)

I would spend the day with my husband. I think it is great i have an extra day to be with him. In 1988, leap year he was in the hospital and the doctors knew he wouldn't make it. He is still here and an awesome friend.
we have been married 33 years, and have 5 kids! 
Thank you for the question!


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Feb 29 is a friend's birthday.  Every 4 years, it's a party!

I would put the beautiful Sunset in Venice skin on my Fire.  I already have it on my Touch.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I would spend it with my twin whom I do not get to see as often as I would like to.  We don't live in the same city anymore.  

I would choose the bookshelf as it would go nicely with the Oberon DaVinci on my touch.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I would find some dry wood. Get the sauna just right. And just relax with my husband.

If I could travel I would like a beach were its warm air and the water is cool but not cold.

There are lots of GelaSkins that are nice. i dont feel up to designing my own but do I do like the one titled Water

http://www.gelaskins.com/store/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_Keyboard/Water

Sylvia


----------



## ezzkmo (Feb 25, 2012)

On my "bonus" day this year, I would love to read straight on through from midnight to midnight and get lost in many stories. My real life just doesn't allow the time, and that would be quite the treat!

The Cohabitations skin for the Kindle Touch would look mighty fine on my Kindle if I had to choose!

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

On my extra day this year, I would use it to rest, relax, and read. I've been very sick for the last several months and can't seem to get enough rest. I really appreciate the days when I don't have to do anything and can just let my body heal!

The Gelaskin that I have been coveting is "Missing Migrants". I love birds and this one makes me smile!

Thank you Kindleboards and Gelaskins for a fun contest!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

On my bonus day in 2008, I got married.  The reason was two-fold.  1.) So I could tease my beloved by telling her that it wasn't actually our anniversary the last three years, thereby giving me an extra day to come up with gifts and surprises and such.  And 2.) It gives me 3 years to come up with a special event to celebrate each actual anniversary.  

This year, I plan to take the day off to take the beautiful lady on a trip down memory lane...  Where I proposed, where we actually got married, make her the meal I made her on wedding night...  And some other things I haven't quite got tied down yet.  But, that's going to be my extra day.

As far as the gelaskin(s) I'd pick...  I'd probably try to get "Birth of Venus" for my phone (it's an Android, and it kinda fits the bill) and upload one of my hand-drawn zombie things for my Kindle Keyboard and see how well it'd look.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I would read to my daughter (she's eight) on my Kindle. She still loves it when I read to her. The nice thing is she's now old enough that we take turns. I also sneak in all the cuddles I can get, because I know how precious each day is. I can't get a one of them back, so an extra day with the person I love the most in the world, doing something we love together, is the best.


I would like the Baby Green Sea Turtle by National Geographic GelaSkin, since we actually have a pet turtle. He's named Turtle Todd (after my husband) and he's about the size of a quarter. 

Oh, and we'd probably go out for her and my hubby's favorite dinner: pizza!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Leap year is the last day in the current house the family is moving to the bigger house. Being a military house the house is the longest we have lived in. 7 years. Almost 8. Though the house will likely be empty. I will be toting the last boxes of things I didn't want the movers to handle. Tearing up thinking about it. Paintrd my room for thr first time and actually hung things from the wall. My first kiss happened on the porch after homecoming. Its is also my cousin's birthday and since ky comes around every four years we skype her rather than the usual phone call. 

I am eyeing Tsuru. I love the contrast and the abundance of negative space that allows the cranes to stick out.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

If I could do anything I wanted on the 29th, I'd spend the day alternating between reading something with absolutely no redeeming value on my KT and cleaning the house. 

I'd love a design-it-yourself skin.


----------



## pahiker (Feb 27, 2010)

I would spend the extra day with my Kindle.

I am rather fond of intermezzo.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I would spend the day with my Kindle, a bottle of wine, and a box of chocolates. maybe a tea now and then.

And Gelaskin type: heavens so hard: maybe drawing hands or the Crows one. I have a Kindle 3G keyboard and any of them would look fab on it.


----------



## autoprt (Feb 26, 2012)

thanks for the info on gelaskins.
actually i just signed up to be an affiliate for them, its a great product.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I would love to spend the day curled up somewhere, reading.  And I love this skin: http://www.gelaskins.com/store/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_Fire/Elephant_with_Calf


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I would spend the day reading to my grand-baby!

Love this van Gogh skin...


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

My Fantasy Leap Day would involve flying to Paris for lunch with time left over to just enjoy being there.  Of course I'd fly out of and back into New Orleans, so - preflight beignet fingers and a cup of cafe au lait, post flight meal would be wherever my taste buds take me in that great city of food.  Ummmm....not sure if the time difference would allow for those particular meals, but it wouldn't matter.  I'm sure I could find good food both places no matter the time of day.  

So many designs! I've gotta go with Cafe at Night.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

Harvey said:


> *Leap Day is coming up this February 29th; if you could do anything, what would you do with your extra day?*
> - And in your post, tell us *which Gelaskins skin you'd want to get with your gift certificate!* (Here's a link to Gelaskins.)


Since not only do we have an extra day this year, but I don't have to work on it, I'll spend it doing homework so I can have a weekend to relax for once. 

(Previous post didn't read all of the requirements D I don't have a case or anything for my Kindle, because I'm living life on the edge, so I'm thinking a pretty gelaskin would keep it from getting lost in my bag of other similarly-colored things. I'm thinking this one.


----------



## caryanne2 (Jul 22, 2010)

With my extra day I'd love to go someplace where I've always wanted to go but never had the time (ie. a hike up a mountain maybe?)

As for which skin....where do I start. Intermezzo, Tree Of Life, NASA Image Of Earth, Aloha, Anise No 28, Loose Leaf....I could go on. My kindle DX has a small crack in the case, purely cosmetic and I would love to cover it up with a pretty skin!


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

Well, as for how I'd spend my extra day, I think I'd spend it at a coffee shop reading on my kindle fire.  

As for which skin I'd choose, I have to say it'd definitely be Oiran.


----------



## insanity! (Feb 23, 2012)

In reality, I will be sitting in a children's hospital while my seven-year old has tests done... In my dream world, me and the kiddo's would be camping out in front of the fireplace and wasting the day away, staying in our pajamas, turning off all phones, playing board games, watching movies, reading, pigging down Oreo s and of course napping !

I love so many of the skins but if it had to come down to one in particular, I love "Hummingbird" by Si Scott.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We will pick our first winners later today - each winner will receive a $50 Gelaskins gift certificate! 

If you haven't already, enter now to win!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd spend the extra day reading with a cat on my lap.  I'd probably pick Starry Night or maybe design my own.


----------



## Laufeia (Sep 30, 2010)

I'd spend the day with my niece and help her set up her fire!
I'd pick the Lost Hearts if i won!


----------



## Michelle1221 (Apr 21, 2011)

The skin would actually be for my daughter since we got her a Kindle Touch for Christmas. So I asked her and she said she would like to spend it reading and playing games as a family.

She really likes the sea turtle one because we have a turtle and her grandmother loves sea turtles and loves to go down the shore to her house where the turtles actually go though her yard to lay their eggs.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmm ... with an extra day (providing I didn't have to work) I'd spend lounging on the sofa, snuggled with my hounds, Kindle in hand  

I'd probably get the Tree of Life skin.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for your entries! We have our first 3 winners:

*ak rain

theatkinson

kjinbr
*

Congratulations! Check for a PM in the next couple of days for your gift certificate code.

_*And... don't forget, we will pick 3 more winners tomorrow and 4 more winners the day after. You can still enter if you haven't already!
*_


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow.  Do I see my sign on name?  Wow
Thank you Harvey  and GelaSkins 
Sylvia


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

You're welcome! Congratulations, Sylvia!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Yay to the winners sang l and the gives

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Teach123 (Feb 9, 2011)

Leap Day was a normal day, EXCEPT, as a salaried employee I technically worked an extra day for free.
For a skin, I'd go with 'MOD', 'Jealousy', or design my own.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

That's awesome you guys!  Congrats!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

cool b eans!

I'd like to thank the academy.....grin

seriously: thanks Harvey and Gelaskins! woot


----------



## Carolyn62 (Sep 5, 2011)

I love "Infinite Oz".


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Cat training! People don't believe you can train cats, but training cats totally works.

My kindle is amazing for me, because I have chronic headaches, and reading on a kindle allows me to read when looking at paper actually causes increased pain. My cat is being trained to help with my migraines, tension headaches, and meltdowns.  

Reading curled up with my cat is great for me. Now she's getting good at alerting me to migraines before they come up as well as just cuddling with me.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Tuttle, do you have any information on this?? I would love to learn more about it!! My cat starts pawing my head and rubbing all over my hair when I am starting to get sick (I have autoimmune issues). Couldn't figure out why she would do this, then realized it always coincided with me becoming worse! Could you PM me any info about this? Thanks!!



Tuttle said:


> Cat training! People don't believe you can train cats, but training cats totally works.
> 
> My kindle is amazing for me, because I have chronic headaches, and reading on a kindle allows me to read when looking at paper actually causes increased pain. My cat is being trained to help with my migraines, tension headaches, and meltdowns.
> 
> Reading curled up with my cat is great for me. Now she's getting good at alerting me to migraines before they come up as well as just cuddling with me.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

will the winners be announced before midnight EST? It's already 10:30pm and I can't stay up any later to wait. Maybe a little earlier tomorrow??


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Our next 3 winners will be announced in the next few minutes - stand by!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Our next three winners are:

*ezzkmo

Buttercup

sosha
*

Congratulations! Check your PMs in the next couple of days for your gift certificate codes.

Tomorrow we will pick four more winners, wrapping up this generous giveaway from Gelaskins!!


----------



## ezzkmo (Feb 25, 2012)

Rock on!!! Was surprised to see my name. I appreciate it a bunch!

Thanks


----------



## IowaGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

Big congrats to all the winners!  Gelaskins are awesome .


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I spent my third post-retirement Leap Day doing... nothing!


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

Is the final drawing due to be posted soon? I don't mean to be a bother, but it's almost 2:30 AM, EST.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Just checking in also... were yesterday's winners announced elsewhere (a different thread)?


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

kuklachica said:


> Just checking in also... were yesterday's winners announced elsewhere (a different thread)?


They were posted on the previous page.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> They were posted on the previous page.


No... the 3rd day (March 2nd) winners haven't been posted in this thread (there were supposed to be 4 winners drawn). I was wondering if there was a different thread with all the winners listed that I missed... but I guess no one has chosen the March 2nd winners yet.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Both of the earlier drawings were done real late day.  Maybe Saturday's different? I don't know

Good luck
Sylvia


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks Sylvia! It was supposed to be drawn yesterday (the last day), so it is very late!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

My fault - we will draw the final four winners later today. Sorry, I'm traveling and haven't been online as much as usual the past couple of days.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

(pssst. . . .Harvey's in Maui!   He might not realize that "later today" for him will be "early tomorrow morning" for those of us on the East coast. )


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That is true - we're two hours behind Pacific time!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are the final four winners:

*
caryanne2
Teach123
Vegas_Asian
BevAnneS*

Congratulations to all our winners. Big thanks to Gelaskins for sponsoring this contest!


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

WOW!  I actually won something!  Thanks much, Gelaskins!

Looks like it's decision time.....


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

OMG, I can't believe I won something!  Thank you Kindleboards and Gelaskins!


----------



## ezzkmo (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, it took me awhile to play with different pictures and customizing, but I finally came up with a great one that I hope will look pretty sweet on my KT. And I still have credit left over for a 2nd one if I get my wife a Kindle!

Thanks again to Gelaskins, Kindle Boards, and Harvey!


----------



## caryanne2 (Jul 22, 2010)

Love it. Thanks!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks, Gelaskin and Harvey! I just ordered my new skins during history lecture. My netbook and phone are getting new ones and finally skinning my kindle fire. will share pictures.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Please do - would love to see pix of your winnings!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It came in today. I don't have a photo of my phone since it is where I took the picture and I am post from it now

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Its my Kindle fire and net book 

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Mine came in but I am in travel mode, came to Oregon. I return on Sunday and I will see it then
Sylvia


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

my win has arrived!

I customized two: one for a Kindle fire with the upcoming Water Witch cover and a Kindle 3G keyboard with my Anomaly cover.

They look stupendous!!!


----------

